# Best all around horse?



## horseandogs (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello 
I have wanted a horse all my life, but probably won't get one until after college, but it is still fun to look and see what breed is best for me!
I have been riding for a while and have just been really interested in looking for horses for sale and I realize I just want a great all around horse! Here are the things I look for in a horse (I know every horse is different):
-16+ hh
-level headed, not incredibly spooky
-willing to do eventing, show jumping, hunters, (maybe fox hunting?), liberty work, trails etc
-smart, but not too smart 
-If possible I really love grey and paints (though I could really care less)
-springy gaits as opposed to flat
-forward and energetic but not super bolty or hot
-under $10,000 preferably

Some breeds I really love are Irish Draughts and Irish sport horses, (though I've known them either to be quite lazy or are super hard jumpers, and I'm not a fan of hard jumpers... does anyone find this to ring true to the breed or am I totally wrong?) Oldenburgers and Holsteiners (I know they get pretty expensive and some are deemed "dumb bloods" ) and I wouldn't mind an OTTB maybe, but I feel that they would be a bit too hot for me, and maybe a Quarter horse (or appendix?) ? I know they are great horses, they remind me as the "golden retrievers" of the horse world, but they aren't really bred for jumping (which is what I love to do) Though I'm sure there are many exceptions. I am not opposed to draughts or crosses as well.
Just wondering if anyone knew any breeds that are really wonderful :gallop:


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a friend who has Percheron crosses and they are AMAZING. Every perch cross I have ridden or worked with has been amazing. They tend to be:
- large
- level headed and calm
- amazing on trails/jumping/pulling/and for endurance
- they are smart but from what I have witnessed very reliant and trusting on their rider
- grey is very common
- they are maybe a bit flat but crosses can really depend on what traits they inherit 
- forward but potential to be lazy, again this depends more on the cross and the individual horse
- I don't have a general range for price, but in my area you'd likely be looking at no more the 5k

I have heard from many sources that they are very good jumpers and from my experience they are such an amazing and reliable horse.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Grades are the best way to go sometimes ?. Kind of like a dog you can get the best of both worlds. And who knows you may find one who doesn't match all of what your looking for eitheg


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I know that paints and quarter horses are common All Around horses, at least around here. I think it really depends more on the individual horse than the breed, though there are common breed characteristics that a horse may have. 

For example, I have a paint mare. Tessa is naturally built a bit more downhill and would be well-suited for western. But now that she's built up a lot more muscle on her topline, she carries herself a lot better and now is uphill. She has a lovely western jog, but she's been moving beautifully in dressage. She can do small crossrails, but jumping's not really her forte. There are several paints at my stable that are more "English-looking" and are built more for jumping. There's often a broad range in paints since they can have Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds in their lineage and be eligible to register. I'd think that any horse could do liberty- based more on personality. I do liberty with Tess and she is really smart- sometimes too smart I think haha. I'd guess that any sound horse could go trail riding as well; I take Tess for small ones but I know she was ridden in the mountians before I got her. And obviously paint horses often have painted coats ;-)

It's always fun looking at horses! Even if you aren't going to buy one right now, it's so much fun to dream. And by the time you do get one, you know exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Appendixes are your stereotypical all arounder. Level headed, sound, agreeable from the QH side, bold, forward, and hardworking from the TB side. I've got one and he's pretty great.

But its so individual you can't really put anything definite on it.


----------



## arabianrider00 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hear me out- Arabians are great all-arounders. However, it has to be the RIGHT kind of arab. The flighty, short, thin little arabian halter horses are, to be very blunt, not good for much else besides breeding and looking pretty. However, if you get an arab that's been bred to work-they will work as hard as they can for you and love doing it. Egyptian and Polish bred arabs are the most common and are real smart (but not too smart, LOL). They're often used as endurance horses, so they can go many many miles without tiring, which makes them great for long trail rides and foxhunts. Some Arabs are fabulous jumpers, others, not so much-that's something that depends on the individual horse. Desert Bred arabians are where it's at- they are harder to find and a tad more expensive but they are more level-headed and calm than an average Arab. They are also good at pretty much anything-there are desert breds that are used for reining, hunter/jumpers, barrel racing, dressage, you name it. And they're super sweet. Also a bit stockier than your typical narrow, light boned arab. 

You could also look into half-arabians as well. Anglo Arabians, which are Thoroughbrbed/Arabian crosses, are popular with eventers because you get the speed, intelligence, and stamina of the Arab whil also getting a bigger horse from the tall thoroughbred, and of course you get speed as well. 

Quarter horse/Arab mixes can be nice as well.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

arabianrider00 said:


> Hear me out- Arabians are great all-arounders. However, it has to be the RIGHT kind of arab. The flighty, short, thin little arabian halter horses are, to be very blunt, not good for much else besides breeding and looking pretty. However, if you get an arab that's been bred to work-they will work as hard as they can for you and love doing it. Egyptian and Polish bred arabs are the most common and are real smart (but not too smart, LOL). They're often used as endurance horses, so they can go many many miles without tiring, which makes them great for long trail rides and foxhunts. Some Arabs are fabulous jumpers, others, not so much-that's something that depends on the individual horse. Desert Bred arabians are where it's at- they are harder to find and a tad more expensive but they are more level-headed and calm than an average Arab. They are also good at pretty much anything-there are desert breds that are used for reining, hunter/jumpers, barrel racing, dressage, you name it. And they're super sweet. Also a bit stockier than your typical narrow, light boned arab.
> 
> You could also look into half-arabians as well. Anglo Arabians, which are Thoroughbrbed/Arabian crosses, are popular with eventers because you get the speed, intelligence, and stamina of the Arab whil also getting a bigger horse from the tall thoroughbred, and of course you get speed as well.
> 
> Quarter horse/Arab mixes can be nice as well.


Arabs are great but in my opinion, an Arab over 16 hands is not a typey representative of the breed.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The 16+ limits a bunch of options. Thoroughbreds came to mind first thing as well. Some are hot but plenty are not. If you're concerned the horse may be too much don't get one off the track but one that has "real world" experience and proven to be level headed would be perfect for you, and trust me, there are plenty out there!

While I agree that you don't need a specific breed most grades end up being smaller.

WBs aren't necessarily what comes to mind for "all arounder". There are larger QHs but they are uncommon.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

An off-the-track thoroughbred was the first thing that came to my mind too. My OTTB fits every one of your criteria except for the color. There are plenty of gray OTTBs, but not paints that I've seen. I will say that retraining a TB off the track takes some expertise so I would not recommend buying one w/out a trainer or w/out having one already trained. An OTTB isn't a great beginning horse if you don't have the guidance of a trainer.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, the 16+ requirement does narrow options. I would have said a Morgan if not for that- but as @Avna said about Arabs that size, I'd say the same about Morgans. You _can _find them that size, but in my opinion, it's not right!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

16+ definitely narrows your options, but I say check out some TB's. Not all OTTB's are hot-headed, some raced longer than others etc. so I wouldn't take them out of the equation completely.  But if you really don't want an OTTB, a TB that has never been on the track would be okay too.
It does really depend on the individual horse though, their temperament etc. Take a look at a few different ones, and you are bound to find what you like!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

The best all around horse is the one that is well-trained, level-headed, and willing.


----------



## horseandogs (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank y'all for your replies!

@HarleyClown - My cousin used to have a Percheron cross and she loved him  They are lovely! I will definitely consider it!

@LoveGus - What do you mean about grades?

@RedDunPaint - I was definitely playing with the idea of getting a QH, but I'm sort of at a cross roads of wanting something more draughty or built more uphill. I really love the breed and they would definitely fun to have!

@ApuetsoT - I was thinking about the appendixes because it's sort of the mix of the two worlds I am trying to combine, I was just wondering what type of personality/ temperament and potential was like. 

@arabianrider00 - Wow that's really interesting! I did not know there were variances like that in the breed! And Anglos sound like a handful haha! 

@Yogiwick - I totally understand what you mean about the thoroughbreds, and I have ridden my fair share of them, I think some turn out to be wonderful horses! But many of them I feel like are very headstrong and will do a lot of dumb things and put up fights LOL though I know there are exceptions! And I am unsure what you mean about grades. Horses Below 15.3 hh tend to be a bit small for my long legs unfortunately!

@Jan1975 - Yeah I really enjoy Thoroughbreds! My best friends owns two rescued OTTBS and we are training them together. They are quite the handful, even the 24 year old is incredibly hot!

@egrogan - Morgans were my childhood favorite breed! Unfortunately that dream went away when I realized I was to long legged to ride horses below 14.3 hands. when I was around 10 haha!

@PoptartShop - I totally agree some are wonderful horses! 

@Acadianartist - Very true!


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horseandogs said:


> @LoveGus - What do you mean about grades?



Nothing special type horse (meaning no pedigree). One of the best horses I've ridden was one with unknown breeding. She could do it all, point her at a jump and she'd go over it. Need to go across a stream she'd go through and play a little in the water. 

Though if I'd have to say a breed I'd say Morgan but they typically aren't 16 hands.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions so far! I would suggest a draft cross (I'm biased of course). In my experience they are pretty level-headed and reliable, but have the athleticism for jumping, etc. Mine is a Shire/TB and I do a little bit of everything with him (focusing on dressage atm). He's only 15.3 (small sire) but he's stocky and takes up my leg so even though I'm tall (5'11") I don't feel too big on him. So there are ways around the "needs to be 16+" part.

I think once you start shopping for real you'll probably want to see a lot of different horses and try out many so you can find the right match - it could be something completely different than what you think it will be!


----------



## horseandogs (Apr 25, 2017)

@LoveGus - I see what you mean, I would not mind getting a horse without a pedigree, as long as they would be what i am looking for 
@NavigatorsMom - I definitely agree! I ride a lot of OTTB and warmbloods, and usually they are quite narrow so I just went by that rule of thumb! What draughts do you recommend? I really love irish draughts, but I know there are so many out there!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

horseandogs said:


> @LoveGus - I see what you mean, I would not mind getting a horse without a pedigree, as long as they would be what i am looking for
> 
> @NavigatorsMom - I definitely agree! I ride a lot of OTTB and warmbloods, and usually they are quite narrow so I just went by that rule of thumb! What draughts do you recommend? I really love irish draughts, but I know there are so many out there!


I only have experience with Shire/TB crosses and I think they're great! We have three at my barn and they all hover between 15.3-16 hands, so not super tall, but they're really versatile and all very calm and not easily worried (except by cows, oddly enough). But I've heard that sometimes Clydesdale crosses might be a little leggier so if you're wanting a taller cross maybe one of those? I guess it all depends on the sire/dam, I have a feeling my guy would be taller if his sire hadn't been on the smaller side.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

As a breed, you should look for Thoroughbreds, but in general look for a horse that pleases you and fills the criteria. You might find some nice cross, for example Arabian Warmblood.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I would not recommend a TB, especially an OTTB, unless they have already been fully retrained and are already what you want. TBs are different creatures and people don't realize that until after they have a dragon on their hands.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Standardbreds. I have 2...one is a pasture pet and the other is my riding horse. He was very easy to train under saddle...they are (for the most part) level headed and sane horses. They can be easy keepers and have more 'bone' than your typical TB. They also come in a variety of sizes...from 14hh to over 17hh. My riding horse is 15.3 and my pasture pet is 16hh. 

I've done a ton of things with my riding horse - jumping, dressage, mountain rides, kids rides. He's a great all-around horse. Probably wouldn't really excel at anything, but he's willing to try almost anything. 

But I also agree that there are many wonderful horses of any breed - so it would come down to temperament and willingness of the individual horse before anything else.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

ApuetsoT said:


> I would not recommend a TB, especially an OTTB, unless they have already been fully retrained and are already what you want. *TBs are different creature*s and people don't realize that until after they have *a dragon on their hands*.


Sure they are, if you keep them stalled and on grain. We have several WBs that are considerably more hot (and difficult) than most of the TBs that we have. They are all out all year and on grass/hay only diet unless extra is needed.

TBs are lovely, very willing and up to doing stuff. Sure, they usually have energy and are more sensitive, but that's how I like my horses, and if you don't like forward going, then the Thoroughbred is not a really good choice. Though we have one who is way too calm and you have to push him going. He can be a really boring ride. 

I do not recommend having a fresh OTTB, though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've had lots of horses of my own or other people's over the years but I think the most versatile of them all was what would now be called an Irish Draught Sport Horse - he was by a TB stallion out of an Irish Draught mare. He belonged to the man I worked for at the time but I was lucky to be able to treat him as my own for 8 years. His only 'downside' if you could call it that was that he was 17.2.
He was bred by my boss so handled from birth which helps but he was very easy to break and took most things in his stride. When he did spook he never tried to run away from things, he did have a buck in him for the first year of being ridden but never enough to unseat a decent rider and all done in high spirits
In the summer he competed successfully in show jumping, dressage, one day eventing, hunter trials, showing classes and we even did some Team Chasing. In the winter he hunted most weeks and never stopped at anything or got too strong or excitable.
He was perfect to handle, load, clip, shoe, pull his mane and tail, with the vet etc. 
All in all an almost perfect horse which is why I eventually lost him to someone who offered more money than I could expect my boss to refuse!!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Try an Appendix Quarter Horse!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Fimargue said:


> Sure they are, if you keep them stalled and on grain. We have several WBs that are considerably more hot (and difficult) than most of the TBs that we have. They are all out all year and on grass/hay only diet unless extra is needed.
> 
> TBs are lovely, very willing and up to doing stuff. Sure, they usually have energy and are more sensitive, but that's how I like my horses, and if you don't like forward going, then the Thoroughbred is not a really good choice. Though we have one who is way too calm and you have to push him going. He can be a really boring ride.
> 
> I do not recommend having a fresh OTTB, though.


I'm very familiar with TBs. My trainer is particularly fond of TBs and trains/retrains them for h/j. We have the kick to go TBs, but we also have the TBs that are trained but if the rider has the leg an inch to far the wrong way, they will grind and get flat. They don't have to be stalled and grained to be hot. It's the rider that will set them off or not. Most riders who are looking for an all around horse will set off a green or sensitive TB.

If they are already trained up and show that temperment, great. They are super game and love to work. But if you are looking for an all around prospect, you are going to have better success with a QH or TB cross, statistically.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Your comment on needing a large horse due to height caught my eye. My daughter is 5'10 and rides a 14.2H fox trotter that fills out her leg very well (she rides in a dressage saddle) Height of the horse and height of the rider do not necessarily both need to be short or tall. It really depends on the structure of the horse.

And for best all around horse I really think that your ultimate riding goals determine what horse best suits you.

My family really only trail rides - and draft crosses or any horse that is wide and tall are not necessarily the best horses for narrow tangly or steep trails. 

OTTB's and STB's are fantastic horses and can do so many things - but both will need post racing training.

My heart belongs to Morgans - the first horse I ever purchased with my own money was a paint Morgan cross. She was and will always be my heart horse. Sturdy,good minded, brave and full of sass! She was 15H and pretty wide as well

The best horse for a first time rider is any breed that is well trained andsuitable for a beginner rider. I love to see all of these posts with their opinions.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned appaloosas? I've owned 9 of them over the years and every one of them was incredibly versatile. They come in 16 hand sizes, most of them are incredible jumpers and very smart and level headed. I foxhunted mine, showed hunter, did dressage, Western pleasure, and barrel raced. I also did theatrical jousting on them, and our show included liberty work and jumping without a saddle or bridle. I got hooked on aps because where I lived they were really good horses that didn't cost a whole lot.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

@ApuetsoT - I never meant to suggest that you wouldn't be. I just disagree a little about the breed. I do agree that some riders can be too loud to ride many TBs.

All around horse is one who can do a bit this and that, and that's exactly how I find most TBs to be. Whether hot or not depends on the individual of course, but most of them I find to be very level headed.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

It depends on the style of rider and the type of ride they prefer. I've had an arab cross, I've ridden several arab crosses and I wouldn't recommend them. Mostly because they tend to have odd ball quirks that can be very frustrating to work with. I get along with arabs but I won't own another one. 

I love tbs, I wouldn't recommend one right off the track but in my experience while they can get a bit over zealous, theyre good workers with a lot of try. I've always had good experiences with tbs and re-training thoroughbreds. If a rider is encouraging, soft and knows how to be emotionally neutral they're great. But they feed very strongly off their riders and in my experience have a strong desire to please which sometimes you have to focus their mind and keep them from getting ahead of themselves. I used to call it taking a breath when allowing them to walk quietly when they get worked up mentally and it's not that you (as a rider) necessarily asked for too much or were too strong or whatever but some get anxious because they want to please so badly they go over the top and work themselves up, so the best thing I found was just to go back to walk, relax and let them return to calm. A tense mind is a tense body. I don't generally think of thoroughbreds as being very hot but it depends or if they're hot, I think of them as being a reasonable kind of hot. I think they're easy for a rider to make hot but I wouldn't say hot is the "norm." They can have some odd quirks but in general I think they're great horses. It just depends on the horse and their life experience.

Also with warmbloods, I don't completely understand where the dumb-blood stereotype came from. I know a few warmbloods that are dumb but the majority that Ive ridden are quick thinking, smart and wonderful to ride. But with warmbloods there are SO SO many different lines and types that produce such a different type of horse that I don't think you can really categorize them. They're not really a bred, they're more like a type because registries are open. The majority I've known tend to be quite sensitive and somewhat hot (no anxiety component, just sharp, quick thinking and forward) but they're more modern, sport horse lines. A lot of them are as sharp as they're asked to be. I know some that people will get on and ride like they're dull with no motivation then I'll get on and have no problem. But a lot of the big, fancy moving ones can be difficult to organize and ride because big, powerful, extravagant paces take more to organize/ride.

It just depends on the rider and how they ride and how they approach situations. Everybody has a type they get along best with and a type they don't get along with. For example I don't like bully personalities or horse's who have to be motivated. I prefer a hot, sharp horse with an active mind who is eager to learn and please. But every rider is different.

I also have a soft spot for saddlebreds, I havent ridden a saddlebred I didn't like. They can be hot but honestly the ones I've known had a lot of try, were very willing, intelligent and honest but it depends on the horse.

Honestly breeds can have certain tendencies but there are always exceptions to the rule and you have to look at the horse as an individual. I honestly wouldn't confine yourself to looking at a breed. Look at what's out there and see what comes up. You never know what you'll end up.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Everything Dante says. 

When we started looking for a horse for my daughter (then 11), we wanted a quiet, laid back horse she could do some local showing with, maybe one that could do low-level jumping. We were thinking along the lines of a QH or QH x. A good, solid kid horse. But then we saw an ad for an Arabian. First we ignored it, but kept coming back to it. The last thing I thought I'd buy my child is an Arabian! 

A year and a half later, we love our Harley to pieces. He jumps, is perfectly trained, does everything she asks of him, and they are getting ready for the second show season after a summer of first and second places at all the shows last year. Is he quirky like Dante says? Hell yes. But not in a way that interferes with what we want from him. He's also smart and overflowing with personality. He's the first one to greet new people and animals, has an innate curiosity that makes him endearing, and can go from jumping 3 feet to giving pony rides to beginner kids. Of course, he's mature now, at 18. I'm sure he would have been a handful as a youngster. 

The second horse we bought was a QH. She's sweet, and tries very hard, but is anxious, timid, and spooky. Definitely not a child's mount. 

My point is, you can't generalize. The individual horse is far more important than a specific breed. I understand your desire to get to know the characteristics of each breed so you can narrow down your eventual search, but don't close any doors. You never know when your dream horse is behind one of them - and he may not look anything like what you expected!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I love tbs, I wouldn't recommend one right off the track but in my experience while they can get a bit over zealous, theyre good workers with a lot of try. I've always had good experiences with tbs and re-training thoroughbreds. If a rider is encouraging, soft and knows how to be emotionally neutral they're great. But they feed very strongly off their riders and in my experience have a strong desire to please which sometimes you have to focus their mind and keep them from getting ahead of themselves. I used to call it taking a breath when allowing them to walk quietly when they get worked up mentally and it's not that you (as a rider) necessarily asked for too much or were too strong or whatever but some get anxious because they want to please so badly they go over the top and work themselves up, so the best thing I found was just to go back to walk, relax and let them return to calm. A tense mind is a tense body. I don't generally think of thoroughbreds as being very hot but it depends or if they're hot, *I think of them as being a reasonable kind of hot*. I think they're easy for a rider to make hot but I wouldn't say hot is the "norm." They can have some odd quirks but in general I think they're great horses. It just depends on the horse and their life experience.


This exactly. Very well described. 



DanteDressageNerd said:


> Also with warmbloods, I don't completely understand where the dumb-blood stereotype came from. I know a few warmbloods that are dumb but the majority that Ive ridden are quick thinking, smart and wonderful to ride. But with warmbloods there are SO SO many different lines and types that produce such a different type of horse that I don't think you can really categorize them. They're not really a bred, they're more like a type because registries are open. The majority I've known tend to be quite sensitive and somewhat hot (no anxiety component, just sharp, quick thinking and forward) but they're more modern, sport horse lines. A lot of them are as sharp as they're asked to be. I know some that people will get on and ride like they're dull with no motivation then I'll get on and have no problem. But a lot of the big, fancy moving ones can be difficult to organize and ride because big, powerful, extravagant paces take more to organize/ride.


Some of the hot ones we have are mostly KWPNs and Selle Français' and they can also be difficult with it, lacking the will to please/presence once the brain is out. Yes, so many lines. Some much more suitable for amateur riders and some to avoid at all costs. Really worth studying to get your ideal horse - exactly the same thing with Arabs.

I must admit, I know quite a few that would go to that "dumb-blood" category, as in ask today, get the response tomorrow, but I don't think any of them are the modern type with lots of TB blood.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive got a dumbblood. Hes adorable and super sweet. Tries hard and wants to do good. Hes just not the brightest. 

He used to be stupid, snorty, freak out hot,but settled down quickly once he got into regular work. The girl I bought him from sold him because she was scares he was too much horse for her. Now he's a perfect ammy dressage horse. Mostly Selle Francais and Hannovarian. No TB for quite a few generation's iirc.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

When looking for an all around horse, then you also have to decide at what level you wish that horse to be an all around horse, as most well minded athletic horses can do any discipline at some level, with the right training.
As your expectations narrow, far as degree of performance, so does your choice, far as all around.
For instance, all all around English horse is not going to be the same as an all around western horse. When you get even more specialized (ie competition tougher) then even within those parameters, you wont't have an all around horse, For instance, at some local breed shows, you can have an all around horse that will go HUS , western pl, trail, horsemanship, and perhaps even run games on that horse.
At the world level, the cross over of an all around horse gets more narrow.
You can have ahorse do well in western riding, western pl, trail, but you won't be running games on that same horse, at the World level
You can have ahorse win or place high in cutting, working cowhorse, reining, at the world, but that horse will not be competitive in either hUS or western pl at that level


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

horseandogs said:


> Hello
> I have wanted a horse all my life, but probably won't get one until after college, but it is still fun to look and see what breed is best for me!
> I have been riding for a while and have just been really interested in looking for horses for sale and I realize I just want a great all around horse! Here are the things I look for in a horse (I know every horse is different):
> -16+ hh
> ...


:rofl: That is such a subjective question I won't bother with all the replies. It's like asking someone what beer goes best with pizza or what wine to have while watching a movie.

Based on what you've said (16 hands, jumping, not hot) you've eliminated some breeds (Arabians, QH, TB, and a few others are pretty much not going to match all 3 requirements). I'd say go with a warm blood (QH are warm bloods, but we're trying to match your list) of which you've already listed two that are proven world class eventing breeds. Warm bloods do dominate the eventing/jumping world and they do tend to be level headed. So long of course if you're not thinking of working cattle or taking up polo. No horse is gong to do it all. My cattle horses were incredible at what they did, but they would have sucked at eventing. My 9 year old mare was clearing 44" without a rider when she was 4 (and still jumps into other pastures if I don't take precautions), but she would suck at working cattle (or playing polo :rofl.

There are many good horses out there that could match you requirements in general. Of course it will still come down to the individual horse since I've yet to see any breed that produces cookie cutter versions of every horse. Walkers, Saddlebreds (if you can find the old, heavier style they would be better), pretty much any of sporthorse and warmblood breeds (Dutch Warmblood, Belgian Sporthorse or Warmblood..they're the same just registered differently based on where in Belgium they're from, Friesian Sporthorse, Georgian Grande which is what I have, the two you already mentioned, etc., etc., etc.). There's a host of horse breeds that produce animals that will fit your requirements. The job you have is to find the actual "horse" that fits your needs. If you go shorter than 16 hands you can add a few more, but you know what you want or need so that will have to be your guide. That's how I've always selected my horses (what do I need in order to do the job I'm going to use the horse for).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is not the norm, but the best all around horse I have ever seen, the best horse ever in fact, was an appaloosa. He would show western pleasure, win hands down, barrel raced, won that, jumped, always won, English show hack, won (against warmbloods too, nothing could touch his extended trot), and pull a carriage. He did that for all his life until he died at age 22. I have never seen a horse as amazing as that gelding, and no I didn't own him, drats!!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Exactly there are a lot of good horses out there and sometimes the horse you're looking for isn't a "breed" you'd necessarily want. 

I'll say I've actually really enjoyed the qhs I've worked with. I like their work ethic and intelligence and quick thinking ability but the qhs I've ridden for the most part have been more reining, cutting or roping bred. I used to ride quite a few different horses at my friends farm because she had reining, cutting and roping horses. She had a gaming horse as well. We also had a few at my barn for dressage who I enjoyed. I'll say we have a very special QH at the barn who is a workaholic and is very neat, will look after a beginner and be as dull as he's allowed to be or if a professional gets on he will be quite sharp and alert. Ridiculously smart, incredible work ethic. Honestly he's the horse almost everyone at my barn has spent time on at some point because he is the perfect school master, very honest. Won't give you more or less than what you ask for. He also was a very cute jumper and was originally bought as an eventing prospect. Ive known a few qhs who jump very well and are handy little jumpers and/or eventers. There are a LOT of different types of qhs as well, depending on what they're bred for and their lines. A qh bred to be a hunter is very different from a roping bred qh.

But with the warmbloods , definitely different lines produces a very different horse and there are differences even within lines. Jazz and Crack C (Dutch lines) tend to be hot and quirky. Sandro Hit horses tend to be late maturing and spooky. DeNiro tends to produce hot. Quaterbacks can be hot. D line is generally known for being ridable, same with F, L and W line. But there are SO SO many lines that produce very different types of horses. When I was in Germany I saw SO many lines and types I had never seen before. It was very eye opening. The hottest, most difficult horse I've ever seen was a warmblood in Germany. He was PHENOMENALLY talented but he was one you couldn't pay me to sit on. He was something else, nasty piece of work. 

The right horse can be found in any breed. Bad apples exist in every breed and there are phenomenal horses that may be perfect for you in almost any breed.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

arabianrider00 said:


> Hear me out- Arabians are great all-arounders. However, it has to be the RIGHT kind of arab. The flighty, short, thin little arabian halter horses are, to be very blunt, not good for much else besides breeding and looking pretty. However, if you get an arab that's been bred to work-they will work as hard as they can for you and love doing it. Egyptian and Polish bred arabs are the most common and are real smart (but not too smart, LOL). They're often used as endurance horses, so they can go many many miles without tiring, which makes them great for long trail rides and foxhunts. Some Arabs are fabulous jumpers, others, not so much-that's something that depends on the individual horse. Desert Bred arabians are where it's at- they are harder to find and a tad more expensive but they are more level-headed and calm than an average Arab. They are also good at pretty much anything-there are desert breds that are used for reining, hunter/jumpers, barrel racing, dressage, you name it. And they're super sweet. Also a bit stockier than your typical narrow, light boned arab.
> 
> You could also look into half-arabians as well. Anglo Arabians, which are Thoroughbrbed/Arabian crosses, are popular with eventers because you get the speed, intelligence, and stamina of the Arab whil also getting a bigger horse from the tall thoroughbred, and of course you get speed as well.
> 
> Quarter horse/Arab mixes can be nice as well.


I have a friend who had a percheron/saddlebred mare that she bred to her Arabian stallion, who was 15.3 and an awesome, gorgeous horse. She got the nicest babies from that cross. In fact, she named the first one Totally Awesome. I think he went on to be an eventer.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

That's such an open-ended question that you'll probably get as many opinions as answers, but I'll throw mine in for the heck of it. If you really want a horse to do everything, you will have a horse that excels at nothing. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but you have to keep it in mind. If you want a horse for a lot of events at relatively lower levels, that's definitely do-able. I'm perfectly happy with a horse that takes trails well, looks pretty good in horsemanship, jumps three feet, and will let me shoot balloons. I don't really want a competitive trail horse, a dressage champion, a show jumper, or a top-ranked CMS mount; I want to have some fun doing all of the above. For my purposes, I've found a QH with a high quantum of TB to be about as good as it gets. QH/Appendix QHs can easily go 16 hands and the best ones will have plenty of athleticism and a laid-back, willing disposition. As always, your results will vary with the individual horse, but Appendix QH would be a good place to start looking.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Appendix QH, OTTB, draft x tb cross.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

As my original post, it depend at what level you wish to compete, and whether you want an all around English horse or western
Sorry a draft cross , OTTB or appendex TB won;t make an all around western working horse (cutting, reining, working cowhorse, games)
THey might make an all around English horse, at the lower levels
At a local type open or 4H show, sure, you can have a well broke horse, regardless of breed,that you can show English,western, run some speed events on, and perhaps also drive
The more stiff the competition, the less scope as an all around horse. Afterall, do you expect your JP to be an oncologist, a surgeon, a cardiac specialist, ect, ect?
Not me.I just want him to know when he should refer me to a specailist
Bottom line, decide where you wish to show, what events and then look for asuitable athletic horse


----------

